# is teak oil safe 4 cutting boards?



## bodymanbob

so is teak oil safe for cutting boards? if not what is?


----------



## LeeBarker

Mineral oil. No odor, and it won't go rancid.

You'll find it in the laxative section at Safeway. Warm it gently until it's thin (not in a microwave oven!) and apply it until it puddles, adding to the places where it's absorbed. Let it sit for 15 minutes and wipe off the excess.

Repeat twice a year.

Kindly,

Lee Barker


----------



## bodymanbob

thank you


----------



## Doss

You can also use something like Howards which is a combo of beeswax and orange oil. It goes by the name of butcher block conditioner or something like that.


----------



## Charlie5791

pure tung oil is also a food safe finish. 
For a cutting board, I'd stay with mineral oil though. For a butcherblock countertop I use a thinned tung oil.

I LIKE the smell of tung oil!


----------



## pmayer

walnut oil is also a good choice if you don't have tree nut allergies. it is food safe since it is actually food. 

It is one of the few oils that actually cures, so it will last longer between applications than mineral oil.

Lots of people also use salad bowl finish. I love this stuff for kitchen utensils and bowls, but I don't like to put it on cutting boards because the surface gets hacked up from the blade.


----------



## ClintSearl

There's no such thing as "teak oil finish" because the oil that naturally occurs in teak never gets extracted. Products labeled as "Teak Oil" are most likely combimations of drying oils based on boiled linseed oil, which ain't the best thing to put on a cutting board.


----------



## KenBry

BTW, you can get "Butcherblock oil" at Lowes. On the bottle it says it's Mineral oil too. It was cheaper than the Drug store version for me.


----------



## bindernut

I've made 2 for myself & I used plain mineral oil. Got it at the local hardware store, it was actually in the wood finish isle. Got 3 more boards on the bench right now for people & I plan to use mineral oil on them. I looked at butcher block oil at the local Rockler, it was just mineral oil w/ some type of wax added to it. I might try some in the future when I run out of mineral oil, though it's about 30 or 40% higher priced.


----------



## HawkDriver

Emmets good stuff is also an option. It's a bit pricey, but a little goes a long way.

http://www.amazon.com/Emmets-Good-Stuff-Wood-Finish/dp/B0000DD2S2

I have used this products and am pretty impressed with it so far.


----------



## bodymanbob

thank you all


----------

